# Looking for an online D&D partner



## hoysimpson (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi all, I am Hoy, and I am seeking to meet a D&D lover to corrispond with. Maybe even a circle of people to keep in touch. Like a team.  I have been playing D&D only for a short time, and I am hungry for knowledge. Thanks everyone, and may you all have good fortune.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Nov 12, 2005)

hoysimpson said:
			
		

> I am seeking to meet a D&D lover to corrispond with.




man what?

Sorry, that just sounds bad.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 12, 2005)

Uhm rewrite that first sentence...I don't need a lover. I need a gamer!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2005)

Oookay.  That'll be the third thread you've started in different forums here all saying the same thing.  It's getting dangerously close to spam.

I'm moving this to Gamers Seeking Gamers.  Please keep an eye on it for replies, but please don't repost this again elsewhere.  Thanks!


----------



## hoysimpson (Nov 12, 2005)

*funny*

yeah, it does sound bad, the first sentence. As in lovers of the game D&d. And yes, I am sorry if anyone is offended by me being new and seeking help from a fellow gamer. My bad.


----------

